# Neptune Technologies (NTB/NEPT)



## rusty23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone else followed this company? In terms of real world experience i'm a big fan of their krill oil for omega3 supplement as there is no fish burps like i would get with fish oil. Company has the product in multiple product streams in retail and pharmaceutics (Acasti Pharma) which could take share from Lovasa (the only fish oil that is fda approved).


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd be cautious on this one.

This is one of those story stocks that thrives on huge hype about their product and its future potential.

They are presently trading at about 10 times sales and have never had a profitable quarter.

There is revenue growth but it is under 20% per year when averaged over the last 5 years.

I guess their losses are getting smaller so that is positive.

I guess I just don't understand the hype here. They make good fish oil supplements but how big is this market and how much of it do they have. Is it growing? How much of it can they capture? Why are they so good - are there proven health benefits from their product based on well designed randomized trials. I can understand fish burps being a detriment to the sales of other fish supplements but I wonder how much margin they can extract out of that advantage.


----------



## rusty23 (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks PMR, i enjoy reading your insight and questions as you bring up questions that i may forsure overlook as i'm learning along the way


----------

